# PHP in HTML integrieren!



## Stoned eichel (23. Februar 2004)

Hi @ all
also ich habe da son prob ich soll fürn Cheff eine HP erstellen was ja nett so schwer ist da ich mich mit HTMl schon gut auskenne das prob ist er will ein Newsletterscript ein Forum und ein Abstimmungsscript und noch 2 weitere!

Nun meine Frage 
wie kann ich die scripte in meine HTMl seite integrieren da ich von PHP kaum ahnung habe finde ich dies sehr schwer!

Mein HTMl Code sieht wie folgt aus:

*Quelltext wegeditiert*

So also ich will zum Beispiel in die letzte Tabelle in die Dritte möchte ich ein Abstimmungsscript!

Wie mach ich des ich hab schon paar scripts aber weiss halt nett wie ich sie einbauen soll   also wäre ich froh wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte ich danke euch!


----------



## StefanR (23. Februar 2004)

Hmm ersteinmal benutze bei solchen Sachen bitte die Code oder PHP BBcodes.

So und wenn du das in HTML einbetten willst machst das so 


```
<?php 
 require_once("mein/php/script.php");
?>
```

Oder du hast den blanke Code denn einfach zwischen die Php Tags deinen Code einfügen.


----------



## EngelchenB (23. Februar 2004)

Generell kannst du die Datei genau so wie sie ist in *.php unbennen, dadurch ändert sich an deiner site noch nichts, du hast nur die Möglichkeit PHP zu verwenden indem du 


```
<?PHP
// code zB:
echo "Hallo Welt";
?>
```

machst, genau an diesen stellen erscheint dann der mit php generierte code.


----------



## Stoned eichel (23. Februar 2004)

*Danke*

Ok so weit so gut verstanden habe ich das auch was ihr mir sagen wollt, nur weiss ich Leider noch nicht ganz welche datei ich integrieren soll?
Wenn ich ein fertiges script runterlade dann sind dort ja mehrere dateien und nicht nur eine. Welche ist dann  die Datei die ich benutzen soll die Index.php oder ist es doch einen andere?
Ihr könnt es auch an einem Beispiel zeigen


----------



## EngelchenB (23. Februar 2004)

Das hängt von deinen scriptdateien ab, einfach so generell lässt sich das nicht sagen. ruf die index.php doch einmal auf, wenn das das ist was du da eingefügt haben willst, nenn sie um und include sie über <?PHP include("datei.php"); ?>


----------



## StefanR (23. Februar 2004)

Naja welche Datei jetzt die Datei ist, die das Script ausführt, das können wir dir nicht sagen bzw. wir wissen es nicht, weil wir ja deine Scripte nicht kennen. Bei den meisten Skripten ist eigentlich ne Readme bei, da mal reinschauen oder das script einfach mal so ausprobieren und denn in der Adressleiste schauen welche Datei das Script im Endeffekt ausführt..... oder testen.


----------



## Stoned eichel (23. Februar 2004)

OK das versuche ich dann gleich mal aber eine frage habe ich noch kennt ihr zufällig seiten wo PHP erklärt werden und einsteiger wie ich es erlernen können das soll nett so kompliziert erklärt sein sondern nur ganz leicht zu verstehen sein
SElfPhp hab ich mir schon ein bissel angeguckt aber da ist es meiner Meinung nach nett so einfach zu verstehen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Februar 2004)

schattenbaum.net ist für Einsteiger bestimmt ne gute Anlaufadresse.


----------



## EngelchenB (23. Februar 2004)

Das Tutorial von http://www.php-center.de/tutorial/teil1.htm ist meiner meinung nach recht gut, ist schnell und einfach stück für Stück erklärt, aber man sollte schon ein kleines bisschen Programmierwissen haben. Naja aber auch sonst ist es gut verwendbar denk ich.


----------



## Stoned eichel (24. Februar 2004)

Jo danke für die seiten hab mir Schattenbaum ganz durchgelesen und das Tutorial lese ich heute auch noch nur eine Frage hätte ich noch wo krieg ich eine MySQl Datenbank mit PHp 4 her die ich Loakal auf dem Rechenr installieren kannSchon mal danke im Vorraus!
Wäre geil wenn mir jemand einen link schickt wo ich das Paket als zip oder ähnliches runterladen könnte!


----------



## EngelchenB (24. Februar 2004)

Google ergab nach 20 sec suche Folgenden Link:

http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html


----------



## StefanR (24. Februar 2004)

http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html


----------



## StefanR (24. Februar 2004)

Hmm EngelchenB langsam machst du mir Angst.


----------



## Stoned eichel (24. Februar 2004)

Ok alles so weit so gut aber ich krieg das mit dem woltlab burning board nicht hin hat das schon mal jemand von euch eingerichtet wenn ja dann bitte ich um hilfe.


----------



## StefanR (24. Februar 2004)

Ne mal ehrlich.... lesen hilft manchmal mehr als hier andauernd zu fragen.... 


ist das hier kein Support Forum zu Woltlab Produkten, da musst du dich schon bei denen im Board umschauen.
ist da ne Readme im Ordner Info, nach dem entpacken, wo das Haarklein erklärt ist
kannst du dieses visuelle Hilfsmittel zu Rate ziehen, das hat schon so manchem geholfen.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, wir helfen gerne, aber solche Sachen wurden hier schon so oft durchgekaut, dass es nicht mehr schmeckt.


----------



## EngelchenB (25. Februar 2004)

Oder kennst du die Website http://www.google.de die kann auch manchmal helfen 
Zumindest mit Fragen wie "Ich kann mein Forum nicht installieren" kann hier wirklich NIEMAND etwas anfangen, weil wir nicht Gedanken lesen können.

Warscheinlich hast du nur die Faschen Datenbankinformationen angegeben.

[OFFTOPIC]

Ich mach dir Angst  StefanR? Cooool 

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Patrick Kamin (25. Februar 2004)

*-*

@Stoned eichel: Würdest du dich bitte an unsere Netiquette halten, der rote Kasten bei der Erstellung eines Posts sollte eigentlich nicht zu übersehen sein.


----------



## Stoned eichel (25. Februar 2004)

jaja mach ich ;-]


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stoned eichel _
> *jaja mach ich ;-] *


Besser ist das, weil zum Spaß hat Patrick das nicht gesagt !


----------

